# Glo Toob



## prego (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi

Has anybody ever used these things? They seem really nice and handy.
Glo Toob


----------



## Brock (Dec 2, 2004)

Yup, they are neat. My kids play with them all the time. Make sure you get the one that can dim for a really long life. They are nice for lighting up a kids room as a night light, but they are realtively dim.


----------



## prego (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Brock. Was thinking of getting one as a keychain. Really like the blue one with 7 lighting modes.


----------



## flashlight (Dec 3, 2004)

They're nice & work well but the 12V 23A batteries don't last that long even on the low light setting & they cost about $1.60 here. So far there isn't any rechargeable battery for this.


----------



## PeterW (Dec 3, 2004)

Really robust! The 3LEDS tend to throw the light up towards the keyring end a bit, so not as good for lighting a room as a diffuser would and also a bit dazzling too. I wouldn't mind the multimode one, the pulsing mode sounds good! I also have a krill light that is slightly dimmer and softer. But for robustness..... the GloToob is unbeatable.

As for batteies, I haven't used a set yet, but you always ought to have enough spare sets 'just in case'.

Nice light. One for the forget and depend on category.

PEterW


----------



## Brock (Dec 4, 2004)

I leave mine set to the dim mode, because the kids leave it on all the time. I am sure it isn't as bright as new, but I haven't changed the batteries yet and I have found it on a couple of times overnight.


----------



## Stanley (Dec 6, 2004)

Just wondering, are the new FX models regulated? Also, does anyone have an official figure for the runtime? Advertised says from 8hrs to 80, depending on mode, how realistic is it?


----------



## John N (Dec 7, 2004)

BTW, search turned up some threads on this. These are the ones that seemed to have the most content.

-john


Glo-Toob sneak peek
Glo-Toob latest 
Glo-Toob FX reviews?
Glo-toob experience?
glo toob 
Is the Glo-toob a royal PITA to use? 
Glo-Toob battery: Why? 
Taking a flight with a Glo-Toob? Wondering 
Glo-Toob case question 
Glo-Toob, anyone used one? 
Fun with Glo-Tube FX 


[keywords: glo-toob, glow-toob, glo toob, glow toob, glo-toob, glow-toob, glo-tube, glow-tube, glo tube, glow tube, glotoob, glowtoob, glotube, glowtube]


----------



## John N (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone know which color is the brightest/most noticable?

Thanks,

-john


----------



## AuroraLite (Dec 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*John N said:*

Does anyone know which color is the brightest/most noticable?

Thanks,

-john 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, John.

I can't say I have seen them all, but from my own experience Green is rather good(I owe green and blue FX). 

It is not that kind of light for throw and 'direct' lighting, but it is absolutely an excellent source for maker/secondary light source/pitch-dark lighting. 

In terms of brightness, nn high setting, the effect is like looking into an led straight on when your eyes are starting to be dark-adapted.

And you probably know this--for dark-adapted eyes are most sensitive to green lights in low light setting(as compared to other color in same brightness), thus my vote go to green. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stanley (Dec 7, 2004)

John, thanks for the links. I just managed to get a look at the full range of Glo-toobs in a shop today, and I'd say the competition is pretty tough btwn the Red, Green and White. They could most likely be equally bright, but I think I'd have to say Green or Red stands out the most. They seem equally bright more because of the number of leds in each colour. The White has 3, Red has 5 and Green has 4 or 6 IIRC. It was a tough choice but I ended up getting a White in the end. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Unfortunately for me, when my g/f saw it, she said that she'll pay for it as my birthday present, and proceeded to 'confiscate' it so she can wrap it and give it to me for my birthday instead!! Well, I can only tell you more about it in 9 days time... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I bet she's in her room with all the lights off and testing out my Glo-toob now!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif


----------



## John N (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, it's great to get some first hand experience.

BTW, I was going to mention that the price of these lights really has come down. I just noticed Advancedmart.com has the FX for $26.99. I don't know if there are better prices out there, but this looks a LOT more attractive than the $45 or so when I first considered these.

-john


----------



## DaveT (Dec 7, 2004)

I had a couple of these for a while. Very nice item, wish they used a AA or AAA battery. One useful tip I saw in an earlier thread (no idea where) was that, when you want to cycle through modes on the FX, rather than plunge the twistie knob to do it, you can just firmly tap it into the palm of your hand, and the impact will be enough to cycle it through the modes. Then when you get the one you want, you tighten the knob all the way down.


----------



## John N (Dec 7, 2004)

This setup with 1x123A would rock. How big are those batteries it uses? I wonder about someone modding it. Main issue is the battery diameter I assume.

-john


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 7, 2004)

As far as getting notice as a marker light, which is the Glo-toob forte, go for the green. In all practicality, the green is brightest, but also because no other lights out there are green. Makes it stand out even more.


----------



## AuroraLite (Dec 7, 2004)

John-

If I remember correctly, it is called MN23--it is shorter than AAA but put out 12V. 


DaveT-

That's a cool way to do it, tried it couple of times and it did work! Thanks! For myself, I usually just turn it like 2 or 3 degrees pass the 'on' position and quickly twist back and forth till I see what I want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stanley (Dec 8, 2004)

The battery is the MN 21 or 23, Energizer brands it by one name and Duracell by the other. Its the same cell thats used in most car alarm remote controllers. Not overly expensive but still not that common. I totally agree if it uses a 123 cell or even if it allows for a Lithium AAA it'll rock. But the little MN 21/23 runs at 12v though... 

As for modding the insides, it'd be pretty tough to bore it out without compromising the build I think. The inner tube is aluminium (battery fits nicely in here) and the whole tube is covered with about 2-3mm of epoxy or whatever its called to make it really tough and rugged. Maybe if enough ppl wrote in to them they might consider a design change in future versions?


----------



## prego (Dec 8, 2004)

I wrote to Glo Toob asking if they had any immediate plans of changing the design to accomodate a different and more readily available battery. As expected, they told me that there are no plans at this point despite some requests from potential customers.


----------



## nexro (Dec 8, 2004)

I just got my Glo-toob from the same dealer as Stanley did. Finally, an affordable "flashlight" device that is priced similarly (after conversion to USD) as some dealers in the US. I should be able to get some pretty cheap Kodak branded MN23 batteries here.

I would probably get more of these devices if they did use the more common AA batteries or rechargeble li-ion AAs.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Dec 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*John N said:*

This setup with 1x123A would rock. How big are those batteries it uses? I wonder about someone modding it. Main issue is the battery diameter I assume.

-john 

[/ QUOTE ]

Except for it being 12V, it is EXACTLY the same size as a N cell(as far as I can tell at least!)


----------



## Stanley (Dec 15, 2004)

Finally I got to play with my GloToob!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

First thoughts, its pretty bright esp on a new cell and all, and it sure is noticable, esp in the flashing modes. Like I said I got the white version, and the brightest setting gives enough light to see my way around in my room. Only gripe I have is that it is glaring, and would ruin yours or anyone's night vision when used in close proximity. Great for a camping tent light though, and especially as a marker, since that's what its made for anyway... Its a neat little toy, and nice to bring along on a camping trip or to be used even just as a marker or warning light when biking or hiking at night. Feels solid and I would have no qualms dropping it on the ground or into water. Let me know if you guys have any questions... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cobb (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a white one, but no fancy electronics. Just a twist on and off switch. THe hunting website i got mines from said it used an N size battery. If I knew it took a special battery like it does, I wouldnt of bought it. Mines doesnt seem to put out that much light. Less then a half used glow stick. I have no idea on the battery life.


----------



## Stanley (Dec 19, 2004)

Cobb, I'm guessing yours is the non FX version, just simple on/off, thats all. The MN21/23 batts aren't that hard to find. Not sure about over where you are, but most battery sections in the supermarkets here, 7-11s, etc stock them, heck even cobblers have them too! True they may not be conventional batts, but at least they're not as hard to find as the N cells. Basically you would find one where they repair or replace car alarm remotes. I'm sure dealers like Batterystation would carry them too... 
As to battery life, I can't really say, but each of these batts run at 12V, not sure how well the discharge rate is though... Brightness is not the greatest, but it lights up a whole room easily enough once your eyes are adapted to the dark.


----------



## ACMarina (Dec 19, 2004)

Geez, now I can't wait for mine to get here!! Hurry up, postman!!


----------



## flashlight (Dec 23, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*jamesraykenney said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*John N said:*

This setup with 1x123A would rock. How big are those batteries it uses? I wonder about someone modding it. Main issue is the battery diameter I assume.

-john 

[/ QUOTE ]

Except for it being 12V, it is EXACTLY the same size as a N cell(as far as I can tell at least!) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nope, the N cell is fatter than the 23A & won't fit in the GloToob.


----------



## jpeg (Dec 23, 2004)

The batteries used are common "garage door opener" batteries, and are VERY cheap. The run time on this thing is supposed to be 40 hours. If you have the FX you can go 80 hours on low... I use mine (blue) as a hot-tub light, more for ambience than for night vision. If you don't want to screw up your NV then get a red one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
They're great little lights. Not much can go wrong with them. I'd recommend them as hiking lights with the above caviat that it's NOT a traditional flashlight. It will disperse light in all directions, so unless you palm it just right, you will blind yourself more than actually illuminating anything, but no more so than if you used a candle. Great tent light!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jamesraykenney (Dec 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cobb said:*
I have a white one, but no fancy electronics. Just a twist on and off switch. THe hunting website i got mines from said it used an N size battery. If I knew it took a special battery like it does, I wouldnt of bought it. Mines doesnt seem to put out that much light. Less then a half used glow stick. I have no idea on the battery life. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well it IS exactally N _sized_, it just happens to be 12 volts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jamesraykenney (Dec 28, 2004)

I wish I could afford the SET 

Drop a green one into a white bathroom sink with it set to 'Throb' and turn off all the lights....It is VERY eerie looking.

P.S. What is with the date on my prevous post...It is showing that I posted it days ago???

Well...Whatever was wrong was fixed...It is now showing the correct date...


----------



## sotto (Dec 28, 2004)

I have an amber FX GT. I'm going to have to go get it and throw it in the sink!


----------



## John N (Dec 28, 2004)

The "set" is interesting, but quite a rip-off. Check advancedmart.com and do the math.

-john


----------



## nexro (Dec 28, 2004)

The "set" includes 5 of the newer "covert" glotoobs. Haven't seen them elsewhere yet. Too expensive for me anyway.


----------



## kalibear (Dec 29, 2004)

I have the white one and it makes a good keychain light. Planning on getting all the colors. I peeled the label off mine, looks better that way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## 03lab (Dec 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*nexro said:*
The "set" includes 5 of the newer "covert" glotoobs. Haven't seen them elsewhere yet. Too expensive for me anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Just get the regular version, remove the sticker and apply some very fine sandpaper .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Worked great on mine.


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Jan 6, 2005)

I was looking around the web for Glo Toobs and came across these "sterile" versions from tadgear. They take the factory version and bead blast it. It looks as if it would be a bit brighter and the metal on the top looks much better too. I put the link below for the green FX model but there is a box set of all colors too. I am thinking that I need to order one soon...
http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme%20gear/flashlights%20main/glotoob_covert_green.htm


----------



## John N (Jan 6, 2005)

Unless you want the altered finish, I'm not sure why Tad's "sterile" version would be attractive. Other people here have reported that it isn't too difficult to remove the label. So you can remove the label yourself and save almost half the cost by buying it elsewhere (see my post, above).

-john


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 7, 2005)

This confuses me. Normally, you'd want something sterile so it's less flashy, like the X5T-HA. It'd be harder to see. But the Glo-Toob is a marker, and it's meant to be seen. Don't get me wrong, it's a neat concept, but I can't figure out why I like it. .


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 7, 2005)

What is the purpose of the bead blasted finish? I can understand removing the wrapper, which I have.


----------



## Reptilezs (Jan 7, 2005)

the bead blast gives a softer more diffused glow.


----------



## 03lab (Jan 8, 2005)

Theoretically, the battery compartment could be a source for reflection, but I think the bead blasted finish is just more effective as a marker because it will break and diffuse the light over the whole surface. I like mine more with the dull finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## John N (Mar 20, 2005)

I noticed knifeworks.com has the Glo Toob FX for less than $20!

-john


----------



## moeman (Mar 20, 2005)

the best prices i have found on Glow Toobs is here:
http://tinyurl.com/5hdhj
(www.emergencyoptions.com)
$18.00 for the FX...
when i order them i will Bead Blast them my self.
chris


----------



## John N (Mar 20, 2005)

You would say that just after I ordered some from Knifeworks. BTW, what is shipping from Emergencyoptions? I think it was between $6-$7 from Knifeworks.

-john


----------



## moeman (Mar 20, 2005)

havent actually ordered them yet...
broke /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## moeman (Mar 20, 2005)

just checked, they are high...
$10.00 and up^ for shipping and handling


----------



## moeman (Mar 25, 2005)

just ordered some from http://www.islandtactical.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=94
they say they will price match.
we will see.....
chris


----------



## John N (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, I see Islandtactical offers a diffuser. I haven't seen that anywhere else. You get one to try? It would be interesting to hear about these. Also, please let us know how much shipping was.

I got a pair of Green FXes from Knifeworks and they charged me $6.95 for shipping. Came promptly w/no problems.

FWIW, it was very easy to peel the sticker off.

-john


----------



## moeman (Apr 3, 2005)

*Blasted my Toobs...*

they didn't have the difusers in stock so i didn't get one...
did sand blast mine though.
here are some shots:






let me know what you think.
thanks,
chris


----------



## tracker870 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

Toobs are now on my list!


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

Thanks guyz, you just cost me about $27!!! Got the white FX one from Knifeworks! 

I was thinking, why couldn't we make cellophane sleeves to go over a white one to change the colors? You could carry the sleeves around in your wallet or bag and change the color anytime you want!!!


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

I'd think it would be hard to keep them on there. .


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

Make them tight? Tape? C'mon, were smart! We can figure it out!!


----------



## chmsam (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

Well, let yer ol' uncle CHMSAM come to the rescue...

Get yerself to the auto parts store. 

Tailight repair tape comes in red and yellow. The stuff is easy to apply, stays put, and if you don't think it's dark enough, simply add another layer. Green and blue could be a bit harder to find, but red and yellow are probably the two most popular colors anyway.

I love my glo-toob as much as any of my lights, which is to say a whole bunch.


----------



## Stanley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

Moeman, Sweet job!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

I use my white FX as a rear bike light, set it on blink mode. Think if I sandblast it, it might not stand out in the dark as much anymore...


----------



## moeman (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

thanks for the complement, Stanley.
i think they stand out just as much, just difuses the sharpness...
btw, i think white should be on the front and red on the rear so that others can tell if your coming towards them or going away from them(i know i read that somewhere, just can't remember where)


----------



## Stanley (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

Well, I think the sharpness is useful esp since I need to get the drivers' attention to stay seen! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif That makes good sense too, white in front and red at the rear. Looks like a legit excuse for me to go get a red one now! Thanks again Moeman!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KDOG3 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

Tail light repair tape....brilliant! Just put some on a "flat" roll and keep in my EDC bag. Thanks.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

That repair tape is a good idea..


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Blasted my Toobs...*

FYI, Glo-Toob FX is 24.50 shipped at islandtactical.com.

I got a diffuser for my green Toob; works nicely.


----------



## John N (Dec 4, 2006)

Found an interesting use for my Glo-Toobs the other day. I've been working on the weekends lately, and it's been hard to find time to play with the dogs until after nightfall.

We have these balls that they like and I got the idea of stuffing a Glo Tube in there.

Well, it works OK*. You do need to make sure you don't throw it REAL hard or sometimes the 'Toob will come out. Also, I had some issues with the light going out, I think the normal caps move around too much, esp. with a clip on them. 

I've ordered some 'scuba caps' and I think that will take care of the problem.

* I should point out that I haven't found anything else that can handle being constaintly thrown and chewed on by two 85-90 lb dogs...

VIDEO


----------



## John N (Dec 18, 2006)

Scuba caps did the trick. Took Chelsea out tonight in the park and the Glo Toob took a lickin and didn't miss a beat. 

A thought occured to me while doing this. This kind of abuse might damage a 123a battery with it's own inertia. Probably best to stick to the 12v battery version and not the upcoming 123a version if you plan to bash them as a matter of course.

-john


----------

